# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم االاحد  28 أبريل  (اخبار واعمدة)

## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*أذكار الصباح

الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشئ من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ولا يؤوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم - صدق الله العظيم- البقرة:255

مرة واحدة

لن يزال عليك من الله حافظ ولا يقربك الشيطان 

قل هو الله أحد - قل أعوذ برب الفلق - قل أعوذ برب الناس

ثلاث مرات

تكفيه من كل شئ 

اللهم بك أصبحنا و بك أمسينا وبك نحيا و بك نموت وإليك النشور

مرة واحدة

ــــــــ 

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله والحمد لله لا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له. له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير.رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعده وأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم وشر ما بعده. رب أعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار وعذاب في القبر

مرة واحدة 

ـــــــ

اللهم أنت ربي, لا إله إلا أنت , خلقتني وأنا عبدك, وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ماستطعت, أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت, أبوء لك بنعمتك علي و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي, فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

مرة واحدة

من قاله في الصباح ومات قبل المساء دخل الجنة 

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

ثلاث مرات

لم يضره شئ في ذلك اليوم - وفي رواية لم تصبه فجأة بلاء 

اللهم إني اسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة. اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي, اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي, اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي وأعوذ بعظمتك أن أغتال من تحتي

مرة واحدة 





من قالها يحفظه الله من جميع الجهات 

اللهم إني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك و ملائكتك وجميع خلقك أنك انت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك و أن محمداً عبدك ورسولك

أربع مرات

من قالها في الصباح أو المساء أعتقه الله من النار
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*بهدوء|علم الدين هاشم 
اساءات وشتائم عند اللزوم !!
كشف سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي رئيس لجنة تصريف شؤون المريخ بان واحدة من الاسباب التى دفعتهم فى مجلس الادارة لتقديم استقالتهم ورفضهم الاستمرار فى قيادة النادى كانت هى ماتعرض له اعضاء مجلس الادارة فى المقصورة من اساءات بالغة عقب خروج المريخ من دورى ابطال افريقيا !
ماقاله رئيس لجنة تصريف الاعمال بنادى المريخ سبقه اليه السيد وزير الشاب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم فى مؤتمره الصحفى الذى عقد نهاية الاسبوع الماضى لتنوير الرأى العام حول خطوات اختيار لجنة التسيير وان كانت فى سياق اخر عندما ذكر بان عدد من الشخصيات من مدراء البنوك الذين تم الاتصال بهم ليكونوا ضمن عضوية لجنة التسيير اعتذروا بسبب الاسلوب الذى تتناول به الصحافة الرياضية قضايا النادى وانهم يتخوفون من ان يتعرضوا لاساءات شخصية !!
لاشك ان الاساءات والشتائم والتقليل من قدر الاشخاص وتبخيس عملهم الادارى سلوك غير حضارى ومرفوض ويجد الادانة الشجب من كل الرياضيين الشرفاء على مختلف ميولهم وانتماءاتهم خاصة وان معظم من يتصدون للعمل فى ادارات الاندية هم متطوعين لاينالون اجرا على هذا العمل بل بعضهم يستقطع جزءا من امواله ويخصص زمنا من وقته من اجل خدمة ناديه وجماهيره , وبالتالي فان اى تصرف ضد هؤلاء الاشخاص ان كان بالاساءة المباشرة لهم او عبر وسائل الاعلام المختلفة فيه ظلم لهم وعدم تقدير لجهودهم وبالتالي يصبح من الطبيعى ان ينسحب هؤلاء الاشخاص من ميدان العمل العام سواء بالاستقالة او الاعتذار بعدم قبول التكليف على النحو الذى يحدث اليوم فى لجنة التسيير المريخية !! ولكن علينا ان نكون واقعيين ونعترف بان ظاهرة الاساءات والصدامات التى تحدث بين ادارات الاندية وجماهيرها الى جانب التحريض ضدهم من بعض الاقلام اضحى واحد من امراض الوسط الرياضى والاعلامي التى تنمو وتتصاعد من موسم الى اخر حتى وصل الامر لهذه الدرجة التى اصبح من الصعب على الوزارة ان تجد من يلبى ندائها بالمشاركة فى لجان التسيير التى يتم تشكيلها !
لاتملك الوزارة الولائية او الاتحادية او اية جهة رياضية اخرى القدرة فى ان تتصدى لوقف هذه الظاهرة المسيئة والمقيتة حتى لو سعت فى ان تخصص شرطى لكل ادارى من اجل حمايته فى المقصورة او خارجها , فالاساءات سوف تصله ( على الهواء ) مباشرة كما حدث لاعضاء مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ ,, ولكن الذى تملكه الوزارة وتقدر عليه هو ان تختار اصحاب ( الجلد التخين ) كما ذكر الاخ جمال الوالي فى مداخلته عبر برنامج الزميله ميرفت ( البحث عن هدف ) من الذين اضحت لديهم مناعه ويعرفون كيف يردوا على المسيئين والشتامين ,, كما ان لجان التسيير نفسها يمكنها حماية نفسها بعملها الصحيح الذى ينعكس ايجابا داخل الملعب وخارجه , فالجماهير ليست كلها ( غاوية مشاكل ) فهى تريد ان تفرح بالانتصارات كما ان لديها الوعى الكامل فى تتقبل الهزيمة واسبابها بقناعاتها هى وليس بالمبررات الادارية الواهية ! 
نأمل ان تنجح الوزارة فى اختيار اعضاء للجنة التسيير يدركون مسبقا بان ضريبة العمل الرياضى العام ليست كلها فلاشات وتصريحات وانما فيها ( شوية اساءات وشتائم ) عند اللزوم !
الكلام ليك يا المنطط عينيك !
نشرت الصحف المصرية ان الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم تلقى تحذيرا مشددا من الاتحاد الافريقي بانه انديته لن يسمح لها بالمشاركة فى بطولات الاندية الافريقية اعتبارا من الموسم القادم اذا لم يتم تطبيق معايير دورى المحترفين حسب توجيهات الفيفا التى صدرت منذ 2008 ! وقال الاتحاد الافريقي ان الاتحاد المصرى ضمن عشرة اتحادات افريقية اخرى لم تقم حتى الان باى خطوات فى الانتقال الى تطبيق نهج الاحتراف فى الدورى المحلى الذى يؤهل انديتهم بالمشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية !
توجيهات الاتحاد الافريقي لاتستهدف الاتحاد المصرى وحده وانما جميع الاتحادات المحلية الاعضاء فى القارة السمراء ومن بينها اتحاد الدكتور معتصم جعفر المشغول والمهموم هذه الايام بدورة سيكافا ( السياسية ) , حيث لم نسمع حتى هذه اللحظة منهم مايفيد بان انديتنا قد طبقت المعايير ام لازلنا فى محطة ( الهوايه ) ! فالتحذيرات الافريقية ليست للمصريين وحدهم وانما ليك انت ايضا يا المنطط عينيك ! 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حروف كروية
غازيتو يدين نفسه ويشوه صورته
يعتبر المدرب الفرنسي غازيتو من خلال الانجازات الي حققها علي مستوي القارة الافريقية مع فريق مازمبي الكنغولي الذي قاده الي الفوز بدوري الابطال ومن ثم التمهيد للتالق في كاس العالم للاندية والحصول علي المركز الثالث وهي البطولة التي قدم فيها مازمبي واحدة من اجمل المباريات التي قدمتها الاندية الافريقية في تاريخ هذه البطولة ونالوا شهادة كل الخبراء بعد تالقهم امام انتر ميلان بطل اروبا والذي حمل اللقب والكل يذكر الكلمات التي قالها النجم الكميروني صومويل ايتو في حفل تكريم نجوم القارة الذي اقيم في القاهرة عقب البطولة في حق فريق مازمبي وانه فخور كافريقي بهذا الفريق.
يعتبر غازيتو بما اسلفت افضل مدرب جاء للسودان من خلال انجازاته مع احترامنا للالماني اتوفستر ووضع بصمة واضحة علي فريق الهلال في موسمه الاول ويكفي ان قاده للفوز بالدوري والصعود الي نصف نهائي البطولة الكنفدرالية وكان قريبا من تحقيق حلم الاهلة بالفوز ببطولة قارية بجانب ان الرجل ظل يتعامل ياحترام مع الاعلام وكل منافسيه بجانب انضباطه اثناء مباريات فريقه وحتي لو احتج علي قرار حكم يكون ذلك بطريقة فيها درس للمدربين.
ولكن للاسف شوه غازيتو صورته الجميلة من خلال ماجاء علي لسانه في الحوار الذي اجرته معه صحيفة الاسياد وهو يكشف لاول مرة اسباب انهاء عقد قائد الفريق هيثم مصطفي ووضح ان قرار عدم مشاركته في المباريات وافتعال المشاكل معه كان تنفيذا لرغبة مجلس الادارة وهو حديث لايمكن ان ياتي من مدرب محترم وكبير رغم ان الجميع كان علي ثقة ان ابعاد هيثم ليس بقرار فني وان الفريق في حاجة اليه ولا يوجد بديل ووضح السيناريو عندما اكد الذين كانوا يجلسون بجواره في مباراة المريخ والمورده وهو يصفق لهيثم .
انصياع غازيتو لراي الادارة يؤكد انه مدرب ضعيف ولم تعد هناك فائدة من اعترافاته الان بعد ان دفع الفريق الثمن بسبب الازمة التي تسبب فيها غازيتو والمجلس بالاستغناء عن هيثم ولا نقول انه اثر فنيا علي الفريق ولكن علي الاقل ساهم في عدم الاستقرار و تعكير المناخ فكان غازيتو ضحية ومدرب لايملك قراره وينفذ توجيهات الادارة غير جدير بالبقاء وليتك التزمت الصمت ياغازيتو فقد ادنت نفسك قبل ان تدين الادارة ووضح انك مدرب ضعيف الشخصية.
وماذا تنتظرون ياسيادة الوزير؟
كل المسئولين في اجهزة الدولة لهم راي سلبي في بعض الصحفيين الرياضين الذين يتعرضون لاعراض الناس وتسببوا في اجبار الكثيرين للابتعاد عن المجتمع الرياضي واخرهم السيد كمال عبداللطيف الوزير بمجلس الوزراء الذي تحدث من خلال صالون سيد احمد خليفة امس وهو يقول ان الاساءت التي تعرض لها السيد الامين البرير كادت ان تؤدي لنسف استقرار الاسرة .
ولكن يبقي السؤال لماذا يقف المسئولين موقف المتفرح في بعض مايكتب في بعض الصحف الرياضية ومن اقلام معروفة تضرر منها البرير وجمال الوالي وصلاح ادريس وكثير من اداري الاندية وقبلهم دكتور شداد والان كل مسئولي الاتحاد .
وكما قال الاستاذ عصام الحاج لماذا لاتطبق نفس المحاسبة والرقابة التي تخضع علي الصحف والصحفيين السيايسيين ؟.
حروف خاصة
اشكر الاخ خالد عزالدين الذي ذكرني بموقف رائع بيني واهل مدينة رفاعة في منتصف ثمانيات القرن الماضي ساحكيه لكم باذن الله لان فيه الكثير من المواقف الطريفة في ذك الزمن الجميل.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*صيحة 


موسي مصطفي 


والي بــــ(نيو يوك جديد)!!


بمثلما تخلص الاخ جمال من عناصر الفشل وقرر الرحيل حفاظا على تاريخه بالمريخ وكشف نوايا بعض العناصر التي كانت تتاجر باسمه وتستخدم قوته في ضرب اهل المريخ عليه ان يبتعد عن بعض الاعلاميين الذين يشكلون خطرا على المريخ وهم من اعوانه الذين لا تهمهم مصلحة المريخ!


واعني هنا من يتلونون ويلبسون العباءات وفق المراحل!!


الوالي اكثر تضررا من هؤلاء.. اختاروا له اللاعبين المواسير والكوامير الاجنبية وحينما جاء وقت الحساب لم نجد سوي جمال الذي تحمل لوحده سياط النقد وهذه محمدة لانه لم يتهرب رغم انه لم يكن المشرف الفعلي على ملف الاجانب لانه وثق في ثعالب ورجال دفعتهم المصالح لاستجلاب اللاعبين الكوامر وبسببهم اصبح المريخ مادة دسمة للسخرية والتندر والضحك والتريقة بصورة يومية وحتى مدرب المريخ الكوكي اصبح كلما تعرض الاحمر الى هزيمة يردها للاعبين الاجانب!!


هذه الايام تمارس ضغوطات عنيفه على الرجل من اجل قبول بعض الشخصيات التي تم تلميعها عبر اصحاب المصالح!!


على الوالي ان يدرك خطورة المرحلة ويعرف انه ليس كل من جاء بمجموعة مشجعين وشوية هتيفة في المباريات وان كل من حمل لوحة قماش هو جدير بدخول لجنة التسيير التي رشح لها الاخ جمال!!


عشرة سنوات لم يجنى الاخ جمال سوى الآهات والالام وعليه ان يبتعد الرجل من المجاملات في اختيار العناصر ويكون اكثر حرصا على مصلحة المريخ وان يختار القوي الامين لان الله تعالي قال (إنا عرضنا الأمانة على السماوات والأرض والجبال فأبين أن يحملنها وأشفقن منها وحملها الإنسان إنه كان ظلوما جهولا ( 72 ) ).


الوالي مطلب جماهير المريخ واهله ليس هناك خلاف حوله ولكن عليه ان يتفطن في اختياراته !!


طالما ان الوالي منتقي ومختار عليه ان لا يحتار في الاختيار ويختار الاصلب والاقوي والاشرس والاكثر حبا للمريخ ومصالحه حتى لو كان ذلك على حساب ابناءه!!


كل ابناء المريخ يقولون ان الوالي رجل المرحلة !! 


ليس لدينا خلاف مع الوالي الا في المريخ لاننا نريده يضرب بشراسة المنافسيين ويهزمهم داخل الملعب ويجعلهم يرجرون اذيال الخيبة والانسكار والتسليم بقوته بدلا من تحويله الى حمل وديع كما حدث في عهد التقشف.


الذين هللوا لمجلس التقشف سبق لهم التهليل لعهد الوالي وهنا كانت نقطة التحول !!


لا نريد الا الامانة في الاختيار من الاخ جمال حتى لو ادى الامر لرفص العمل بالمريخ ان فرضت عليه اسماء مغمورة لا تملك الخبرات الادارية !!


نعم اختلفنا مع جمال وهذا شرف لاننا اختلفنا معه من اجل المريخ .!!


نعم اختلفنا مع كثر في المريخ ولكننا لم نستخدم الاساليب القذرة التي استخدمها البعض لتصفية الرجل نفسيا وابعاده من المريخ وهذا ايضا وقفنا ضده باعتبار ان خلافنا مع الوالي لا يجعلنا ان نقف متفرجين وهو يموت بسكين صدئة !!
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*القلم الأحمر // داوود عبدالحق ابورونق //--
المريخ في مهب الريح //---
•	بعد ان عبر المريخ مطب القراقير بهدفين مقابل هدف وبصعوبة شديدة تفاءلنا خيرا بقرب عودة الوالي علي رأس لجنة التسيير المتوقعة .
•	لم تكتمل الفرحة فقد ظهر لنا سعادة الوزير الطيب بدوي بقرار عجيب وغريب ويدعوا للدهشة والريبة والشك بتعين لجنة تصريف ثلاثية بقيادة نفس الوجوه القديمة والتي تسببت في تدهور المريخ وهم الفريق عبدالله والمتقشف عصام الحاج وامين الخزينة الخاوية خالد شرف وكأنك يا زيد ما غزيت وكأن حواء المريخ عقمت وكأنه لا يوجد رمز مريخي غير هؤلاء الضعفاء .
•	لن يحدث جديد في المريخ وسيكون الحال يا هو نفس الحال وسوف يستمر التدهور وسيتواصل نزيف النقاط لأن المشكلة لم تحل .
•	لماذا سحب الحاج ورفاقه استقالاتهم من المفوضية قبل يومين من اعتمادها رسميا ؟ .
•	وفعلا صدقت يا عادل ابوجريشه وانت تقول انهم يريدون بسحب الاستقالة الضغط علي جمال الوالي وفرض اشخاص بعينهم في لجنة التسيير .
•	وهذا ما حدث بالضبط فقد شعر الوالي بذلك وتنحي عن رئاسة لجنة التسيير .
•	عصام الحاج يشخصن القضايا و يرسخ مبدأ المصالح الشخصية والدليل هو ظهوره المنفعل في برنامج( الهدف ) ويؤكد علي الملأ انهم رفضوا مقترح تكوين لجنة رباعية من مجلسهم ومن لجنة التسيير لتولي امور تسجيلات يونيو والسبب هو حتي لا تجد اللجنة الجديدة لاعبين مميزين بعد ذهابهم من الكراسي الوثيرة .
•	هذا الكلام يؤكد ان المريخ يعيش حرب المصالح الشخصية وتصفية الحسابات واذا كان هذا هو منطق وتفكير عصام الحاج فيمكن لهذا الحاج ان يتعمد تجاهل الفريق وان يواصل محاربة نجومه من المحترفين مثل باسكال وكلتشي وحتي المحلين ويمتنع عن توفير معد بدني خبير نكاية في اللجنة القادمة وبالتالي يواصل الفريق نزيف النقاط ويتسع الفارق بينه والمتصدر وبمعني صريح ان تتولي لجنة التسيير الفريق وهو بعيد عن الفوز بلقب الممتاز .
•	عصام الحاج يدعي انه حقق نجاحات لا تخطئها العين نعم يا ود الحاج فقد حققت ما لم يحققه أي رمز غيرك ونجح موسم الخبت والدليل محاربتك للحضري والمحترفين وللمدرب وابعادك للمعد البدني واهمالك للفريق حتى تعرض للهزيمة مرتين في الدورة الاولي وفقد ثمانية نقاط .
•	عن أي نجاحات يتحدث ود الحاج يا سيدي اذا كنت لا تملك المال الكافي او لا تعرف كيف تدبره لماذا تعاند وتكابر وترفض الاستقالة ومن قال لك اننا نريد التقشف والترشد فاذا كنت لاتملك قوتك فابعد يا ودالحاج المريخ ليس ضيعة لك تقشف في بيتك ونقول لسعادة الفريق عبدالله اذا لاتسطيعون الايفاء بالتسجيلات فلماذا التعنت و الاصرار علي التمسك بالمنصب وايضا 
نقول لخالد شرف الدين مصلحة المريخ تستوجب ذهابكم فورا اما المريخ الزعيم نريده قويا بلاعبيه وغنيا بموارده وبرجاله .
•	سعادة الوزير البدوي لم نطلب منك الاصرار علي هؤلاء الضعفاء فحواء المريخ لم تعقم وهنالك رجال يحبون المريخ ويسدون قرص الشمس وهم كثر فاختار منهم من يتولي المهمة عوضا عن مجلس الحاج الفقير والمعدم .
•	عصام الحاج بانفعالاته وعصبيته وتسلطه حارب كل أهل المريخ وخاصة الاقطاب والجمهور فامتنع الاقطاب عن الدعم وأحجم الجمهور عن الحضور للمباريات .
•	نقولها بكل صراحة اذا لم يذهب مجلس التقشف الضعيف والفقير فلن ينصلح حال المريخ ومستقبله سيكون في مهب الريح وسيواجه المريخ مصاعب جمة وسيستمر التدهور .
•	الخلاص هو توحد كل أهل الشأن المريخي والألتفاف حول المريخ والأبتعاد عن المصالح الخاصة وتقديم مصلحة الكيان وتوفير الأجواء المثالية للجهاز الفني واللاعبين ومن ثم الأسراع بتكوين لجنة التسيير فهل تسمعنا يا سعادة الوزير ؟ .
•	غارزيتو مدرب الهلال السابق طلع مدرب داهية ومنبع كبير للاسرار الزرقاء فبعد اقالته فتح النيران علي البريراب واتهم مجلس الهلال بالجهل الجغرافي فبدلا عن كتب موطن سيدي بيه المالي ادخلوا بيانات انه من مالطا والغارزيتو اكد ان شطب هيثم مصطفي لم يكن فنيا والدليل انه اشاد بهيثم وادائه الرائع في المريخ وقال ان المجلس طلب منه شطب هيثم لأنه بتاع مشاكل وايضا اكد ان الهلال لايملك المال وان ادارته هي سبب البلاوي وهذا قليل من كثير يا جعلي الهلال هكذا تدار الرياضة فهل نعشم في تطويرها لكن يا الجعلي مالطا عوضا عن مالي دي كبيرة جدا ونهمس في أذن صاحب رحيق الختام انتو ما عندكم قروش دي عارفنها لكن ما عندكم جغرافيا دي جديدة طيب شنو رأيك نعطيكم عصام الحاج في التسجيلات القادمة عشان يساعدكم جغرافيا ؟
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*المريخ يستعرض قدراته امام الجريف مساء


تاهبا لمباراة الاكسبريس
كفرووتر\ يخوض المريخ مساء اليوم مباراة اعدادية امام الجريف احد اندية الدرجة الاولي ضمن برنامجه الاعدادي لمباراته امام الاهلي عطبرة بالاربعاء المقبل ضمن مباريات الاسبوع العاشر من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز لدورته الاولي.
المريخ كان قد ادى مباراة اعدادية مع الجريف وكسبها بهدفي محمد موسي والعجب ويتوقع ان تكون مباراة اليوم خطوة اخيرة للمدرب من اجل التاهب لمباراة الفريق امام الاهلي والذي لعب هو الاخر تجربتين قبل مباراة المريخ حيث كسب الاحرار والشجرة قبل سفره الى عطبرة تحت اشراف مدربه برهان تية .
مباراة اليوم فرصة طيبة للمدرب من اجل الوقوف على قدرات اللاعبين قبل التوجه الى عطبرة لمواجهة الاكسبريس في الجولة العاشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز .
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*خالد ليمونة : قدرات مجلس التقشف لا تتناسب مع نادي في الدرجة الرابعة ولو أكمل دورته لصار المريخ الى الليق


أكد دعمهم للجنة التسيير
الخرطوم / اوضح السيد خالد ليمونة مسئول الاعلام بتجمع اهل المريخ أن مجلس المريخ المستقيل لو استمر يوما واحدا لأوصل النادي مرحلة الدمار وقال : مجلس التقشف قدراته لا تتناسب مع فريق في الدرجة الرابعة فكيف يتطاول ويحاول حكم المريخ .. هو مجلس ضعيف القدرات وهش الفكر واوصل المريخ الى مرحلة العجز الهجومي على مستوى كرة القدم لدرجة اصبح معها الاحمر غير قادر على مقارعة الخصوم وانهزم من اندية كان يحقق الفوز عليها بالخمسات والسبعات ، واضاف لو استمر المجلس حتى نهاية مدته لاصبح المريخ ضمن اندية الليق ولكنا نحمد الله ان خلصنا من مجلس التقشف الذي ارق مضاجعنا وجعلنا نتوقع اي شي بعد ان فارق الفرح ديار المريخ بسبب هذا المجلس الكارثة.
وقال ننتظر لجنة التسيير بفارق الصبر وسندعهما بقوة من اجل انتشال المريخ من هذه المرحلة التي اوصلها له مجلس الدمار الشامل باسم التقشف وقال اننا في التجمع سندعم المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة بقوة حتى تعود للمريخ عافيته وقال ان المجلس السابق لو استمر لما وجد شخصا واحدا يدعمه
وفي ختام حديثه طالب ليمونة انصار المريخ بالعودة الي المدرجات من اجل دعم المريخ الوقوف معه حتى يحقق الانتصارات على المستوى المحلي ويستعيد بطولة الممتاز ومكانته التي فقدها بسبب مجلس التقشف.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*لجنة التعبئة المريخية تسيير اربع بصات الى عطبرة
 قررت لجنة التعبئة المريخية تسيير اربعة بصات الي مدينة عطبرة على نفقتها الخاصة من اجل مساندة المريخ في مباراته امام الاهلي عطبرة في الاسبوع العاشر من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز و ذلك نهار الاربعاء وتعود عقب انتهاء المباراة مباشرة و قامت اللجنة بتجهيز الاعلام و الشعارات المريخية من اعلام وطواقي من اجل الوقوف مع اللاعبين في خندق واحد حتى النصر خاصة ان المريخ يحتاج الى وقفة جماهيره بعد حل المجلس وتعيين لجنة ثلاثية لتصريف امور النادي الادارية و المالية ويتوقع ان تتجمع الجماهير امام مباني نادي المريخ صباح الاربعاء تاهبا للسفر الى عطبرة عند الساعة العاشرة من نفس يوم المباراة .
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مشاركة جاكسون وسليماني مع المريخ


كفرووتر/ الخرطوم يعود الى المشاركة مع المريخ في مباراة اليوم الاعدادية امام الجريف الثنائي جاكسون وسليماني في مباراة اليوم امام الجريف بعد غياب لعدد من المباريات بسبب الضعف البدني وكان مدرب المريخ قد جهزهما خلال التمارين الاخيرة وقام بتكثيف الجرعات البدنية والفنية لهما من اجل الاستفادة منهما في الفترة المقبلة تحسبا لاي ظروف.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مشكور حبيبنا عبد الغني على الابداعات
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*خبير قانوني: القانون يمنع جمال الوالي من العودة لرئاسة المريخ ولاشئ اسمه لجنة تصريف

قال مولانا الفاتح مختار إن قرار وزير الشباب والرياضة بتكليف الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى وعصام الحاج وخالد شرف الدين بلجنة ثلاثية تحت مسّمى التصريف ليس صحيحاً ونوّه إلى أن القرار الصادر من الوزير باطل ولا علاقة له بالقانون مشيراً إلى أن الوزير كان ينبغي عليه تعيين لجنة تسيير مباشرة وقال: ليس هناك شئ اسمه لجنة تصريف وأوضح أن جمال الوالي ايضاً لا يحق له رئاسة لجنة التسيير وأفاد أن جمال الوالي استقال من المجلس الحالي والقانون يمنعه العودة رئيساً للجنة التسيير مشيراً إلى أن لجنة التسيير يجب أن تضم شخصيات لا علاقة لها بالمجموعة المستقيلة ونوّه إلى أن لجنة التسيير تُكوّن من شخصيات بعيدة عن المجلس المستقيل.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عصام الحاج: لن ابتعد عن المريخ ولن اتركه لأصحاب المصالح الخاصة

قال السيد عصام الحاج سكرتير المريخ المكلف إنه لن يبتعد عن الأحمر عقب انتهاء فترة تكليفه وأضاف: سأكون قريباً من المريخ بعد انتهاء فترة التكليف ولن ابتعد عنه وسأدعم لجنة التسيير بكل قوة وأضاف عصام الحاج: لكني لا أرغب في وجود من عارضونا في لجنة التسيير وأضاف: لن أترك المريخ للأرزقية وأصحاب المصالح الخاصة وساحاربهم بكل قوة حتى أكشف لجمال الوالي أن من كانوا يعارضوننا منالخارج هدفهم المصالح الشخصية وليس مصلحة المريخ وأفاد عصام الحاج أن هناك من كان يفرح عندما يخسر المريخ ولفت إلى أن من يحتفلون عند هزيمة المريخ ومن يفرحون لخسارته يفترض الا يعودوا عن طريق لجنة التسيير والا يكونوا موجودين في أي مجلس ادارة.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*أهلي شندي واتحاد مدني يفتتحان الجولة العاشرة للممتاز الليلة بالهلال

يفتتح فريقا أهلي شندي واتحاد مدني الجولة العاشرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد الهلال بادرمان وتُقام المباراة اليوم باستاد الهلال بطلب من نادي اهلي شندي الذي فضّل اقامة المباراة الدورية امام الرومان حتى تكون خير اعداد للآرسنال للمباراة الافريقية امام الاسماعيلي في اياب دور الـ16 من البطولة الكونفدرالية وكان اتحاد الكرة أجّل مباراة الفريقين إلى الثاني عشر من مايو ويدخل الأهلي مباراة اليوم وفي رصيده 15 نقطة في المركز الخامس وكان الفريق تعادل سلبياً امام النيل الحصاحيصا في الجولة الماضية فيما لاتحاد مدني تسع نقاط وكان خرج بالتعادل امام النسور في الاسبوع الماضي.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

مشكور حبيبنا عبد الغني على الابداعات




العفووو
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناويين الصدى

عصام الحاج:لن أترك المريخ للأرزقية وسأكشفهم للوالى
الأحمر ينازل الجريف..النمور فى مواجهة الرومان..والوزير يؤكد:الوالى رئيس المريخ المقبل

المريخ يؤدى تجربة ودية أمام الجريف اليوم
تأجيل أجتماع اللجنة العليا لتكريم الوالى
تحدث عن عدم قانونية رئاسة الوالى لجنة التسيير
قانونى:ليس من حق بدوى تعيين لجنة ثلاثية وليس هناك شئ اسمه تصريف
وخليفة يؤكد:الوزير يملك الصلاحيات وخطوته قانونية وليس هناك ما يمنع الوالى رئاسة لجنة التسيير
الوزير:الوالى رئيس المريخ المقبل
البرير:الهلال مستقر وأنا مستمر
المريخ يغادر الى عطبرة الثلاثاء وحمد السيد يتكفل بنفقات المعسكر والرحلة
عصام الحج:لن ابتعد عن المريخ ولن أتركه للأرزقية
أقطاب ورموز الموردة يتوصلون الى مجلس وفاقى برئاسة الرشيد ميرغنى
جماهير المريخ تترقب
اسم الهادى بشرى على رادار لجنة التسيير..وانباء عن تولى الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر منصب الامين العام
أمبدة يكتسح بيت المال بخماسية فى دورى الاولى
برى يكسب العامل جبل اولياء ويصعد الى المرحلة الثانية من الدورى التاهيلى
الهلال يؤدى حصتين استعدادا لسيد الاتيام
الازرق يتدرب على ملعب الموردة صباح اليوم
خليفة وبشة خارج حسابات الجهاز الفنى للأزرق أمام أهلى شندى
أبوشامة:مسابقة الدورى الممتاز دخلت مراحل حاسمة ولابد من الانتصار فى المباريات المقبلة
مؤتمر وطنىللرياضة برعاية كمال عبد اللطيف
أهلى شندى يستضيف الرومان بالهلال الليلة
النمور تغادر الى مصر بعد غد







*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ
ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ:ﻟﻦ ﺃﺗﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻸﺭﺯﻗﻴﺔ
ﻭﺳﺄﻛﺸﻔﻬﻢ ﻟﻠﻮﺍﻟﻰ
ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻳﻒ..ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ
ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻥ..ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺯﻱﺭ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ:ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺗﺄﺟﻴﻞ ﺃﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﻟﺘﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ
ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ
ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻰ:ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺑﺪﻭﻯ ﺗﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺛﻼﺛﻴﺔ
ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺷﺊ ﺍﺳﻤﻪ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﻒ
ﻭﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ:ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺼﻼﺣﻴﺎﺕ
ﻭﺧﻄﻮﺗﻪ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻤﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ
ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ
ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ:ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ
ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ:ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺮ ﻭﺃﻧﺎ ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﻭﺣﻤﺪ
ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻳﺘﻜﻔﻞ ﺑﻨﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺣﻠﺔ
ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺞ:ﻟﻦ ﺍﺑﺘﻌﺪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻦ ﺃﺗﺮﻛﻪ
ﻟﻸﺭﺯﻗﻴﺔ
ﺃﻗﻄﺎﺏ ﻭﺭﻣﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﺓ ﻳﺘﻮﺻﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
ﻭﻓﺎﻗﻰ ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻣﻴﺮﻏﻨﻰ
ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺘﺮﻗﺐ
ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺩﻯ ﺑﺸﺮﻯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺩﺍﺭ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ..ﻭﺍﻧﺒﺎﺀ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻮﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ
ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﻣﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
ﺃﻣﺒﺪﺓ ﻳﻜﺘﺴﺢ ﺑﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﺑﺨﻤﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺩﻭﺭﻯ
ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ
ﺑﺮﻯ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺟﺒﻞ ﺍﻭﻟﻴﺎﺀ ﻭﻳﺼﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻫﻴﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﺣﺼﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﻻﺗﻴﺎﻡ
ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﺓ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ ﻭﺑﺸﺔ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺣﺴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ
ﻟﻸﺯﺭﻕ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻫﻠﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ
ﺃﺑﻮﺷﺎﻣﺔ:ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺩﺧﻠﺖ
ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺣﺎﺳﻤﺔ ﻭﻻﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻓﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ
ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﻭﻃﻨﻯﻠﻠﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺑﺮﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻋﺒﺪ
ﺍﻟﻠﻄﻴﻒ
ﺃﻫﻠﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﺗﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻏﺪا
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻞ: ﺍﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻓﻲ
ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻻ ﺍﻧﺎﻓﺴﻪ
ﺍﻋﻠﻦ ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻞ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ
ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ
ﺩﻋﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻤﺤﺪﻭﺩ ﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ
ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ: ﺍﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺒﻮﺏ
ﺑﻼﺣﺪﻭﺩ، ﻭﻻ ﺍﻓﻜﺮ ﻣﺠﺮﺩ ﺗﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﺡ
ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻛﺒﺪﻳﻞ ﻟﻪ
ﻭﺍﺑﺎﻥ ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺤﻈﻰ
ﺑﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﺟﻤﺎﻉ ﻻﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻮﻓﺮ
ﻟﺸﺨﺺ ﺍﺧﺮ
ﻭﻭﻋﺪ ﺍﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻞ ﺑﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ
ﻗﺪﺭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻲ
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مفاجآت في نتائج جولة إياب الدور الاول للتأهيلي المؤهل للممتاز


جرت أمس الاول 23 مباراة في جولة الاياب من الدور الاول من الدوري التاهيلي المؤهل للممتاز وجاءت النتائج علي النحو التالي:تأهل حي العرب بورتسودان عقب فوزه علي الشاطئ خشم القربة 3/0، بعد ان فاز ايضا ذهابا 4/2، وتأهل الشرطة كادوقلي لفوزه علي مريخ الدلنج 2/1 بعد أن خسر الشرطة في الجولة الاولي 2/1، وإكتسح الجبل كريمة ضيفه الجلاء ارقو 4/0 بعد أن فاز بطل كريمة ذهابا 3/0، وإكتسح هلال الفاشر فريق هلال مليط 9/1 بالفاشر بعد أن فاز هلال الفاشر ذهابا 3/0، وتأهل بري الخرطوم عقب فوزه علي العامل جبل أولياء 3/0 بعد أن فاز اسد البراري ذهابا بهدف، وإرتقي مريخ الحصاحيصا لمرحلة المجموعات بعد فوزه علي الشعلة رفاعة بهدف بعد إنتهاء لقاء الذهاب بالتعادل السلبي، كما تأهل وادي النيل ربك بعد تعادله مع الاشبال الدويم بهدف بعد أن تعادل خارج ملعبه ذهابا 2/2، وحقق العرب حلفا مفاجاة من العيار الثقيل بتأهله علي حساب الميرغني كسلا بعد إنتهاء لقاءهما بالتعادل بهدف وفوز العرب ذهابا بهدف، وحقق مريخ نيالا فوزا مستحقا علي مريخ الجنينة 3/1 ليتأهل بعد أن خسر ذهابا بهدف، وتأهل جزيرة الفيل لفوزه الكبير علي مريخ كريمة 3/0 وفوزه ايضا ذهابا 2/1،وحقق الشرطة بابنوسة إنجازا كبيرا بالفوز خارج قواعده علي السكة حديد الضعين 3/1 رغم تعادله ذهابا بدون أهداف، وتأهل مريخ المناقل بعد فوزه الكبير علي الرابطة 23 القرشي 4/2 بعد أن فاز المريخ ذهابا 4/0، وحقق النضال النهود ابرز نتائج المرحلة لإقصائه مريخ الابيض بالركلات الترجيحية بعد أن تعادلا الفريقان في نتيجة المباراتين بالفوز بهدف لكل فريق، وايضا من ابرز النتائج فوز السهم القضارف علي مريخ الثغر 2/1 بعد ان تعادلا بهدف ذهابا، وتأهل الخناق دنقلا بركلات الترجيح علي حساب الاهلي وادي حلفا 5/4 بعد تعادلا في المباراتين بهدف لكل، وتأهل الرابطة سنار لفوزه علي الوفاق بطل ودالحداد بهدف بسنار وكان الرابطة فاز ذهابا 4/0، وفاز مريخ كوستي علي الموردة السوكي 3/1 وإنتهاء جولة الذهاب أيضا لمصلحة المريخ 2/1، وتأهل هلال أم روابة لتعادله سلبيا مع هلا ابوزبد بعد أن إستفاد من تعادله ذهابا 1/1، وحقق الدكة بربر مفاجاة من العيار الثقيل لإبتعاده الشمالي عطبرة بالركلات الترجيحية 5/4 بعد أن فازعليه بهدف وهي ذات نتيجة الذهاب، وتأهل العصمة الكاملين بعد فوزه الكاسح علي السهم الدبيبة المعيلق 4/0 وفاز العصمة ذهابا بهدف، وتأهل السهم الدامر لفوزه علي الحواشات الباوقة 3/1 وإنتهت جولة الذهاب بالتعادل بهدف، وتأهل النيل سنجة بعد تخطية الدفاع الدمازين بالركلات الترجيحية 3/2 بعد ان تبادل الفريقين الفوز في الجولتين بهدف، وتأهل إتحاد الكرنوس يطل العيلفون بعد أن جدد فوزه علي الاهلي القطينة بهدفين مقابل هدف وايضا فاز الاتحاد ذهابا 6/0.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكر الاخ عبد الغني
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حائط صد

المحرقه الحمراء

*وضح بمالايدع مجالاً للشك ان تعيين مجلس تسيير احمر صعب جداً عكس ماكان يتوقع الجميع بعد إعتذار عدد من الشخصيات المرشحه لدخول المجلس الاحمر

*فى السابق كان دخول مجلس المريخ بمثابة الحُلم لاى شخص متطلع.ولكن الان اصبح المجتمع الإدارى بالمريخ طارد ومن يُفكر فى دخول المجلس الاحمر ياخذ وقت طويل قبل إتخاذ هذا القرار الصعب

*إستضافت الأستاذه ميرفت عبر برنامجها بحث عن هدف بقناة النيل الازرق الاستاذ عصام الحاج الامين العام لنادى المريخ من داخل الاستديو وتداخل الدكتور جمال الوالى عبر الهاتف

*من خلال حديث الاستاذ عصام الحاج وتعقيب الدكتور جمال الوالى إتضح تماماً ان العلاقه بين الرجلين على احسن مايكون عكس مايروج له بعض اصحاب الغرض.

*قالها الاستاذ عصام الحاج بكل صراحه.هنالك من لايستطيع رؤية إستقرار العلاقه بينى وبين السيد جمال الوالى لان هذا الإستقرار يعنى توقف جميع(مصالح هذه المجموعه)وإفتقادها بالتالى لمصدر الرزق الذى إعتمدوا فيه على جيب الدكتور جمال الوالى

*تحدث الدكتور جمال الوالى بمرارة عن رفض كل الاسماء التى رشحها للدخول فى لجنة التسيير بسبب المجتمع الإدارى الطارد بنادى المريخ.وقررت كل الشخصيات تقديم الدعم بعيداً عن اى صفة إداريه

*حديث السيد جمال الوالى كان واضحاً وصريحاً عندما اكد ان كل الشخصيات الرافضه للعمل الإدارى تحدثت عن ضرورة إبتعادها عن الصفوف الاماميه وإكتفائها بالدعم من الخارج حتى لاتتعرض للإساءه والتجريح وتعرض اهلها للشتائم دون اى ذنب إقترفوه!

*اصبح مجتمع المريخ العظيم طارد وغير مرغوب فيه بسبب بعض فاقدى الضمير والاخلاق.مجتمع المريخ الذى كان مثال للمثاليه والادب اصبح عبارة عن ساحه للشتائم والسباب بسبب بعض (الكلاب الضاله).والتى تحاول ان تجد لها مكاناً فى البيت الاحمر ولكن هيهات.

*اصبحت الإساءه والتجريح هى العلامه الابرز فى المجالس الحمراء.وماتعرض له اعضاء مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ سواء فى الدورات السابقه او الدورة الحاليه من إساءه وتجريح وصل للاهل والابناء لايمكن ان يتحمله اى بشر

*هنالك بعض الشخصيات (تُسمى مجازاً بالاقطاب)تخصصت فى الإساءه والتجريح لكل من يريد خدمة المريخ.ولاتظهر إلا وقت الازمات بينما تمارس الصمت عندما تسير الامور على احسن مايرام فى البيت الاحمر

*تحدث الدكتور جمال الوالى بمرارة عن المعاناة التى وجدها عندما كان رئيساً لنادى المريخ.واكد ان العمل الإدارى بنادى المريخ يحتاج لشخصيه (جلدها تخين)ويمكن ان تتحمل الإساءات والتجريح

*تحول المجتمع الإدارى بنادى المريخ لمحرقه بسبب بعض العناصر التى تريد الدخول للمجلس الاحمر باى شكل من الاشكال والإستمتاع (بنعيم الوالى)ضاربه بمصلحة المريخ عرض الحائط.وعندما لاتجد فرصة الدخول للمجلس تتحول لمعارضة المجلس والتقليل من شأنه متى ماسنحت لهم الفرصه.

*اصبح البعض يستقل اى منبر يتواجد فيه ليكيل السباب والشتائم لاعضاء المجلس الاحمر ويجعل نفسه وصياً على المريخ فى الوقت الذى لم يتكرم فيه بدعم المريخ(الذى يتبجح بعشقه)ولو بجنيه واحد.

*من خلال فترة رئاسة السيد جمال الوالى لنادى المريخ تعرض الرجل (لإرهاق مالى)لايتحمله بشر.بعد ان وقف الجميع ينظر للدكتور جمال الوالى وهو يدفع ويفاوض ويقوم بكل الاعباء الإداريه دون ان يكلفوا انفسهم بالوقوف مع الرجل 

*الان وبعد ان جاءت الفرصه للسيد جمال الوالى من اجل إختيار مجلس تسيير احمر يجب عليه العمل وبكل قوة من اجل إبعاد كل صاحب مصلحه يريد (قضاءها)عن طريق نادى المريخ

*لانُريد ان نرى نفس الوجوه القديمه التى اكل عليها الدهر وشرب واصبحت تنتظر عودة الوالى من جديد حتى تعود للمقاعد الوثيره وتستمتع باموال الدكتور جمال الوالى


*الا يوجد من ابناء المريخ غير الاسماء القديمه والمحفوظه والتى حققت مصالح شخصيه اكثر من خدمتها للمريخ.الا يوجد غير بعض الذين دخلوا إدارة المريخ وهم لايملكون شيئاً وخرجوا منها وهم يمتطون السيارات الفارهه؟

*وليتهم بعد كل هذا قدموا خدماتهم للمريخ الكيان .ولكنهم للاسف الشديد اصبحوا يمثلون بؤرة للخلاف والشتات بين اعضاء المجالس المريخيه من اجل خدمة مصالحهم فقط

*ويبدوا انهم لم يكتفوا بمافعلوه فى المريخ سابقاً وهم يحاولون بشتى السُبل العودة من جديد للمجلس الاحمر وممارسه سياسة الفشل السابقه التى كلفت المريخ الكثير وجعلته فاقداً للهويه


*الا يوجد فى وجوه هؤلاء (مزعة لحم تحمر خجلاً) وهم يحاولون العودة من جديد للإدارة الحمراء بعد ان تسببوا فى دمارها من قبل.وحولوا احلام جماهير المريخ إلى كوابيس مزعجه؟

*افعلها ياوالى وابعد كل من شارك فى تحطيم امال واحلام الجماهير من قبل.افعلها وابعد كل طيور الظلام التى تنتظر التحليق فى سماء المريخ ونشر الدسائس والفتن والعودة بالمريخ لمربع الفشل من جديد



*نريد ان نرى وجوه جديده تُريد خدمه المريخ من منطلق العشق للكيان الاحمر ولاتهتم باى شئ اخر.نريد وجوه تدافع عن حقوق وقضايا المريخ بكل شراسه حتى ينتهى عهد الهوان الذى عايشناه طويلاً


*لانُريد ان نرى شخصيات خلافيه داخل البيت الاحمر من جديد حتى نستمتع بالإستقرار الذى ظللنا ننشده منذ فترة طويلة وحتى يُحقق المريخ امال وطموحات جماهيره الكبيره

فى السنتر

*سار الفريق عبدالله حين عيسى على طريق السيد عصام الحاج والدكتور جمال الوالى واكد ان الإساءات التى تعرض لها اعضاء المجلس فى المباراة الافريقيه الاخيره كانت من اقوى اسباب تمسكهم بالمغادره

*تحدث الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى بحرقة عن هؤلاء الذين (لايخدمون المريخ ولايريدون من احد ان يخدم)واصبحوا مدمنين للإساءه والشتائم فقط

*المريخ برئ من مثل هؤلاء ولايتشرف بان يكون من ضمن ابناءه.هؤلاء الشرزمه ويجب ان يكون مصيرهم الإبعاد من البيت الاحمر

*الكشف المالى الاخير للمريخ اكد بان معظم الامول التى دخلت خزينة النادى كانت عن طريق جماهير المريخ بواقع 3مليار جنيه بينما كان تبرع الاقطاب حوالى 200 مليون فقط
*ورغم ذلك نرى من يتشدق ويوزع الوصايا يميناً ويساراً وكانه الداعم الاوحد للمريخ وهو المسئول الاول والاخير عنه وفى الحقيقه هو عبارة عن كذبه كبيره لايخدم المريخ وكل مايفعله هو (جعجعة عبر الصحف)لا اكثر ولا اقل.

*يتوقع ان يشهد نهاية الاسبوع الحالى إعلان مجلس التسيير الاحمر وبالتالى يشهد المريخ عهد جديد وبادارة جديده نتمنى لها كل التوفيق وان يبعد الله عنها خفافيش الظلام .

حائط اخير
اللهم احفظ المريخ من الفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن








*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

خبير قانوني: القانون يمنع جمال الوالي من العودة لرئاسة المريخ ولاشئ اسمه لجنة تصريف



قال مولانا الفاتح مختار إن قرار وزير الشباب والرياضة بتكليف الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى وعصام الحاج وخالد شرف الدين بلجنة ثلاثية تحت مسّمى التصريف ليس صحيحاً ونوّه إلى أن القرار الصادر من الوزير باطل ولا علاقة له بالقانون مشيراً إلى أن الوزير كان ينبغي عليه تعيين لجنة تسيير مباشرة وقال: ليس هناك شئ اسمه لجنة تصريف وأوضح أن جمال الوالي ايضاً لا يحق له رئاسة لجنة التسيير وأفاد أن جمال الوالي استقال من المجلس الحالي والقانون يمنعه العودة رئيساً للجنة التسيير مشيراً إلى أن لجنة التسيير يجب أن تضم شخصيات لا علاقة لها بالمجموعة المستقيلة ونوّه إلى أن لجنة التسيير تُكوّن من شخصيات بعيدة عن المجلس المستقيل.











و انت مالك . . . الوزارة راضية و من قبلها أهل الشأن (المريخ)  راضيين أنت الحشرك شنو
*

----------


## عوض علي حامد

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كبد الحقيقة@مزمل ابوالقاسم
الصراعات اكبر مهدد للمريخ



@ قلبى على العشق الكبير.
@ واقع المريخ الحالى لايسر,الا الاعداء.
@ لا اتحدث عن استقالة المجلس,ولا عما يتردد عن قرب تكوين لجنة التسيير,ولا عن سعى الوالى الى اقناع سعادة اللواء الهادى بشرى بقيادة اللجنة.
@ ولا اشغل نفسى بالتراشق الذى حدث بين اعضاء المجلس المستقيل وبعض معارضيهم.
@ ولا عن الباحثين عن الاضواء,والحالمين بدخول المجلس ولجنة التسيير.
@ أتحدث عن الاجواء الملبدة بالغيوم والصراعات التى احاطت بالمريخ احاطة السوار بالمعصم,وسرت فى جسده الطاهر سريان النار فى الهشيم.
@ كل شئ فى المريخ محاط بالقتامة.
@ سوء الظن مقدم على غيره,فى كل المحافل.
@ واقع المريخ الحالى ينذر بشر مستطير.
@ الصراعات ليست جديدة على ساحة المريخ,لكن فريق الكرة ظل بعيدا عنها الا ما ندر.
@ الواقع يؤكد ان فريق الكرة نفسه صار ساحة للعراك,وانه فقد الكثير من تماسكه السابق.
@ خلال الفترة الماضية حدث خلاف وتباعد فى المواقف بين المدرب محمد عثمان الكوكى ومدير الكرة محمد موسى,علما ان الاخير اجتهد لابقاء الامر طى الكتمان ولكنه تسرب.
@ بدأ الخلاف باتهام الكوكى لمدير الكرة بان ردة فعله ماثلت ردة فعل الجماهير الغاضبة بعد نهاية مباراة المريخ والامل,ثم تطور ليصل حد التلاسن قبل سفر الكوكى الى تونس.
@ لم يظهر الخلاف للعلن وقد اجتهد الطرفان لابقائه طى الكتمان.
@ فيصل العجب نفسه كان غاضبا بسبب التجاهل الذى حدث له خلال الفترة الماضية,وقد عبر عنه صراحة برفض السفر الى انغولا ثم تدخل الوالى واعاده,لكنه لم يتسلم متاخراته حتى اللحظة.
@ بعدها تردد احاديث كثيرة عن ان العجب غاضب من الوالى بادعاء انه ميز لاعبا اخر عليه,وعاتب على المجلس بسبب عدم اهتمامهم بسداد مستحقاته,لكن الملك بادر بنفى تلك الاقاويل وواصل نشاطه بهدوء.

@ يس غضب من مدربه لأنه تجاهل تألقه فى مباراتى المريخ امام الخرطوم والموردة,واعتمد على اكرم الهادى مع ان الاخير أبتعد عن التدريبات عدة ايام بسبب مرض والدته.
@ تغيب يس عن التدريب الصباحى يوم امس الاول,ونجح محمد موسى فى أعادته.
@ وقبل ذلك اختلف اكرم نفسه مع الكوكى,وتوقف عن التدريبات بدعوى أنه يتدرب ولا يلعب,ثم تسبب أبتعاد الحضرى فى حل الازمة بسفر الاخير الى مصر.
@ خلال الايام الماضية حدث خلاف بين الكوكى وهيثم مصطفى الذى غضب لابعاده عن تشكيلة مباراة المريخ امام الموردة,ورأى البرنس انه اجتهد فى التدريبات وخضع لتمارين خاصة ووجد نفسه خارج التوليفة.
@ يعتقد هيثم ان ماقدمه فى امام الخرطوم كان يشفع له بالمشاركة اساسيا,وأن الكوكى تجاهله عقب عودة المدرب من تونس,وواصل اقصائه عن التشكيلة مثلما فعل فى مباراتى ريكرياتيفو(الاولى)وأهلى شندى.
@ يحسب لهيثم انه طوى غضبه واستجاب لطلب مدربه عندما استعان به واشركه بديلا لرمضان عجب المصاب,لكن الكوكى انتقد أداء خط الوسط بين الشوطين,وقال ان به خللا فاعتبر هيثم ان مدربه يقصده.
@ الاجانب محبطون بسبب عدم سداد مستحقاتهم اولا,ولتجاهل الجهاز الفنى لاشراكهم ثانيا.
@ باسكال عاد بعد ان توقف وهدد بفسخ عقده ولجأ الى وكيله.
@ لعب كلتشى المباراة الاخيرة وسجل هدفا,لكنه مازال غاضبا بسبب عدم الانتظام فى دفع مستحقاته.وهو دائم الشكوى من عدم الالتزام بسداد المرتبات,وقد حدثت مشاداة بينه والكوكى قبل مباراة الموردة الاخيرة,عندما طلب من المدرب السماح له بقضاء الليلة مع اسرته المسافرة الى نيجيريا فى اليوم التالى,ورفض الكوكى الاستجابة فغضب وغادر المعسكر ولكنه عاد لاحقا.
@ ام نتعود على نشر تفاصيل مايدور داخل الفرقة الحمراء على الملأ, لكننا فعلنا ذلك مرغمين.بعد ان تعددت الخلافات وتفاقمت واصبحت تشكل مهددا كبيرا لمسيرة الفريق فى مقبل المباريات.
@ يجب على اعضاء لجنة تصريف الامور ومن قبلهم جمال الوالى ان يلتفتوا الى الفريق بسرعة,ويجتهدوا لمعالجة الخلافات المتفشية فى ساحته.
@ ونوصى الكوكى اذا سمح لنا ان يتعامل مع لاعبيه بحكمة,ويجتهد لكسب ثقتهم,ويعالج اموره بهدوء وروية,ويعيد ترتيب البيت من الداخل,والا فأنه سيحارب خصومه بسيف مكسور.
@ بخلاف ذلك لن تقوم للمريخ قائمة.
@ فريق المريخ خط احمر.
@ وما يحدث فيه حاليا ينذر بشر مستطير.
@ عالجوا مشاكل الفريق فورا لأن تجاهلها سيقود الى تفاقمها.


آخر الحقأئق



@ النادى كله مشغول بامر لجنة التسيير.
@ لا احد يهتم بما يحدث داخل الفريق.
@ طلب الكوكى تنظيم معسكر مقفول حتى نهاية الدورة الاولى .
@ وطالب بالتعاقد مع معد بدنى على جناح السرعة,ولم تحظ طلباته بأدنى أهتمام.
@ بقاء الفريق بلا مدرب للياقة كل هذه الفترة أمر غير لائق ولا مقبول.
@ ونحن نختلف مع الاخ عصام الحاج فى رفضه الاستعانة بمدرب لياقة اجنبى.
@ وجود معد بدنى مؤهل وصاحب خبرات نوعية أمر فى غاية الاهمية.
@ أقترب اوان سفر النمور الى شندى لخوض لقاء الاياب مع الدراويش.
@ اليوم سينازلون النمور فى استاد الهلال.وقد تم نقل المباراة الى الخرطوم لأراحة لاعبى الاهلى قبل السفر الى مصر.
@ تكفل قطب المريخ حمد السيد بكل نفقات رحلة المريخ الى عطبرة.له التحية.
@ حذار من الاستخفاف بالاكسبريس عطبرة.
@ أمس صرح الوزير الطيب حسن بدوى مؤكدا ان جمال الوالى سيقود لجنة التسيير.
@ تم التصريح فى ديوان الراحل المقيم سيداحمدخليفة.
@ علق الوالى على التصريح المذكور مؤكدا زهده فى المنصب.
@ اما البرير فقد اكد بقائه فى الرئاسة,وأعلن استقرار الاوضاع فى نادى الهلال.
@ وقال انه مستعد لبناء المزيد من المتاجر ليمنح ناديه مصدرا أضافيا للدخل.
@ نطالب الاخ رضا مصطفى الشيخ أن يركز على عرض الرايات الخاطئة التى يرفعها بعض مساعدى الحكام ويمنعون بها بعض الفرق من فرص محققة.

@ المريخ اكثر الفرق معاناة من الرايات الخاطئة والمغرضة.
@ فى مباراة الموردة اوقف المساعد الثانى حالة انفراد كامل لرمضان عجب براية ترقى الى درجة الفضيحة.
@ احسننا الظن بالمساعد,فكررها مع العجب الذى احتج على القرار بهدوء يليق بخبرته ورفع يده نحو المساعد وأشار اليه مؤكدا أنه لم يكن متسللا.
@ ركلة الجزاء التى احتسبها الحكم عثمان ادم للموردة على حساب المريخ تعتبر ثانى أسوأ قرار تحكيمى فى الجولة التاسعة للدورى بعد قرار حكم مباراة الخرطوم الوطنى واهلى مدنى.
@ توج عثمان سوء أدائه بأسوأ قرار.
@ اما حكم مباراة الخرطوم والاهلى فنتوقع ان يخضع الى عقوبة صارمة.
@ كاد عنكبة ان يحطم ساقى وجدى عبود ولم ينل جزاءه العادل.
@ الثابت ان حكام الخرطوم لا يطيقون المريخ.
@ من عثمان ادم الى وديدى الفاتح الى خالد محمد احمد الى المعز احمد الى معتز عبدالباسط الى هاشم ادم ياقلب لاتحزن.
@ وداعية ابراهيم عوض فى خبركان.
@ الهلال يتعامل مع مبارياته الدورية بطريقة(حبة...حبة)مثل الوداعية بالضبط.
@ خلال الفترة المقبلة سنتابع حلقات مسلسل(غارزيتو فى الفيفا).
@ المطلوب سداده هذه المرة يفوق الستمائة الف دولار.
@ غارزيتو شرب مقلبا ساخنا عندما تسلم شيكا بقيمة مستحقاته المتاخرة عن العام المنصرم.
@ الشيك مكتوب باللغة العربية وغرزة لايفهم العربية.
@ عندما عرضه على المترجم وجد انه مكتوب بتاريخ الاول من يوليو 2014!
@ سنة وشهرين يا غارزيتو!
@ فاض به فلجا الى الرشيح,مرسلا العديد من القذائف الحارقة باتجاه مجلس الهلال.
@ آآآخر خبر : الفرنسى لا شغل,لا فلوس.












*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
صحيفة الزعيم× الزعيم تكشف آخر مستجدات لجنة التسيير والوزير يدلي بالمثير
× الأحمر يختبر أسلحته في مواجهة الجريف الليلة وصلون سيد أحمد خليفة يكرم الوالي
÷ ميسوني يؤكد من الفاشر : المريخ نظم أفضل دورات سيكافا ودارفور قادرة على إنجاح البطولة
÷ الوالي يشخص أزمة إدارة الأندية وكرة القدم والأمين البرير يهاجم الإعلام الرياضي بعنف
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكورين شباب على مجهودكم الرائع 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*إن فوكس 

نجيب عبدالرحيم

 المريخ والهلال .. تقدم إلى الخلف !

 عندما يهزم المريخ أو الهلال أو يتعادلان مع الفرق الأخرى بعض المحللين والإعلاميين والمنظرين يتناولون الشأن ويقولون المريخ والهلال يمران بمنعطف خطير ولكنهم لم يشخصون الحالة التي تمر بها الأندية الكبيرة بطريقة علمية ويجهلون إرتفاع مستوى الأندية الأخرى التي أصبحت تشكل خطراً على الغريمين وتريد أن تظفر بلقب بطولة الدوري بعدما شاهدت الأداء الهزيل للفريقين عرفت إن اللقب لن يكون عصياً عليهم فالمسافات الفنية بينهم أصبحت قريبة جداً.
 لقد شاهدنا خلال المنافسة نجوم أندية الممتاز البعيدة عن عيون وأقلام الصحافة يعيشون تحت ظل الحرمان من الأضواء والأموال التي ينعم بها لاعبي المريخ والهلال ورغم ذلك أصبحوا يقدمون مستويات أفضل منهم ويتألقون ويحرزون الأهداف بكل الطرق وفريق الخرطوم الوطني يتصدر الدوري الآن برصيد (19) نقطة بفارق نقطتين عن الكبار الذين كانوا يعتلون الصدارة من بداية السباق حتى النهاية والآن ينزفون نقطياً وبعيدون عن الصدارة.
 لو نظرنا إلى إمكانيات الفرق الأخرى التي أصبحت تشكل هاجساً للمريخ والهلال تعاني من مشاكل مالية وبعيدة عن أعين الإعلام وتفتقد إلى الجماهير العريضة بينما نجد لاعبي المريخ والهلال لهم النصيب الأكبر من الجمهور والإعلام وتخصص لهم القنوات الفضائية وقت طويل لإطلالاتهم الإعلامية وتفرد لهم الصحف المساحات الكبيرة وتتجاهل مشاكل رياضتنا الحقيقية وتزييف الواقع بمدحهم وتطلق عليهم الألقاب الرنانة تغزلاً فيهم وتصفهم بعبارات لم يوصف بها نجوم العالم السوبر ستار مع العلم أنهم لاعبين عاديين ومتواضعين جداً ومتأسفين فنياً غير منتجين وعاطلين فنياً ونجوم مصنوعة من ورق الصحف رغم المبالغ الطائلة التي يحصلون عليها وانجازاتهم على الصعيد الدولي أصفار ( ..... ) بينما يوجد في الأندية الأخرى حالياً عناصر شابة أثبتت تفوقها خلال المنافسة وأصبحت عنصراً مهماً في اللعبة فمتى تلتفت إليهم إدارة المنتخبات وتمنحهم الفرصة في المرحلة القادمة
 سيقولون كلمتهم.
 إذا استمر تأخر المريخ والهلال في عدد الجولات المتبقية من الدوري فسيكونان بعيدين عن احتكار الصدارة هذا الموسم فالأسماء الكبيرة واستقدام النجوم المحليين والأجانب الذين نشاهدهم في الفريقين أصبحوا لا يفيدون الفريق في الوقت الراهن في ظل تقدم مستوى الفرق الأخرى وتطور مستواها سيكون البطل جديد خارج دائرة مريخ هل وسيتكرر السيناريو في بطولة كأس السودان لأن هذه الفرق تتقدم إلى الإمام والأندية الكبيرة تتقدم وتقفز إلى الخلف.
 ولا يوجد مستحيل في كرة القدم فنادي الفتح السعودي رغم حداثة مشاركته الدوري السعودي القوي وهو أقل الأندية مالاً وهو البعيد عن دائرة الإعلام ورغم ذلك قدم النموذجي عملاً نموذجيا بروح الفريق الواحد حيث أستطاع أن يحقق بطولة دوري زين قبل نهايته بجولتين بأقل وهو يقدم درساً للأندية التي لا تملك المال ولا الإعلام ولا الجماهير العريضة ودرس لكل عمل أخفق المال في تحقيقه فالمال وحده لا يحقق نجاحا من دون إدارة ذكية وعمل جماعي وولاء وحماس من اللاعبين وتنقية أجواء البيت الرياضي وإذا توفرت تلك الأدوات بلا شك سيتحقق الإنجاز.
 لحن الوداع:
 لك الله يا وطني فغداً ستشرق شمسك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء عبد الغني وابو البنات ومحمد النادر على الابداعات والروائع

*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا شباب
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺰﻭﺭ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ »ﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺟﻮﺑﺎ« ﻭﺩﻳﺎ 

ﻗﺮﺭ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻠﻄﻼﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ، ﺗﻮﺟﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻮﺓ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﻣﺮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﻗﺎﻓﻠﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
ﺳﺘﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ، ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺟﻮﺑﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺟﻮﺑﺎ، ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺘﻴﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻧﻔﺼﺎﻝ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ، ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺁﺧﺮ ﺍﻷﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ “ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ.” ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺇﺩﺭﻳﺲ، ﺃﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻼﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ، ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻓﻠﺔ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﺗﻌﺰﻳﺰﺍً ﻟﻠﺘﻌﺎﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻙ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻃﻼﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺘﻴﻦ، ﻭﺃﻭﺿﺢ ﺃﻥ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻓﻠﺔ (ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺑﻠﺪﻧﺎ ﻭﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﺇﺧﻮﺍﻥ)، ﻛﺎﺷﻔﺎً ﻋﻦ ﻣﺮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﻼﻧﻲ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﻓﻠﺔ . ﻭﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ، ﺷﻜﻠﺖ ﺣﻀﻮﺭﺍً ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍً ﻭﺍﺳﻌﺎً ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺒﻘﺖ ﺍﻧﻔﺼﺎﻝ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻗﺒﻞ
ﻋﺎﻣﻴﻦ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﻻ ﻳﺰﺍﻝ ﺃﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻳﺤﻀﺮﻭﻥ ﺑﻜﺜﺎﻓﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻭﻗﺪ ﺗﺸﻜﻞ ﺯﻳﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺪﺍً ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍً ﻓﻲ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻗﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪﻳﻦ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻣﺜﺎﻟﻴﺎً ﻟﺒﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


عصام الحاج : لن أترك المريخ للأرزقية وسأكشفهم للوالى
الأحمر ينازل الجريف .. النمور فى مواجهة الرومان .. والوزير يؤكد : الوالى رئيس المريخ المقبل
المريخ يؤدى تجربة ودية أمام الجريف اليوم
المريخ يغادر الى عطبرة الثلاثاء وحمد السيد يتكفل بنفقات المعسكر والرحلة
عصام الحاج : لن ابتعد عن المريخ ولن أتركه للأرزقية
تحدث عن عدم قانونية رئاسة الوالى لجنة التسيير .. قانونى : ليس من حق بدوى تعيين لجنة ثلاثية وليس هناك شئ اسمه تصريف
وخليفة يؤكد : الوزير يملك الصلاحيات وخطوته قانونية وليس هناك ما يمنع الوالى رئاسة لجنة التسيير
الوزير:الوالى رئيس المريخ المقبل
جماهير المريخ تترقب .. اسم الهادى بشرى على رادار لجنة التسيير .. وانباء عن تولى الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر منصب الامين العام
تأجيل أجتماع اللجنة العليا لتكريم الوالى
مؤتمر وطنى للرياضة برعاية كمال عبد اللطيف
اقطاب ورموز الموردة يتوصلون الى مجلس وفاقى برئاسة الرشيد ميرغنى
البرير:الهلال مستقر وأنا مستمر
الهلال يؤدى حصتين استعدادا لسيد الاتيام
الازرق يتدرب على ملعب الموردة صباح اليوم
خليفة وبشة خارج حسابات الجهاز الفنى للأزرق أمام أهلى شندى
أبوشامة : مسابقة الدورى الممتاز دخلت مراحل حاسمة ولابد من الانتصار فى المباريات المقبلة
أهلى شندى يستضيف الرومان بالهلال الليلة
النمور تغادر الى مصر بعد غد
برى يكسب العامل جبل اولياء ويصعد الى المرحلة الثانية من الدورى التاهيلى
أمبدة يكتسح بيت المال بخماسية فى دورى الاولى
المريخ يستعد للاكسبريس بالجريف .. الفرقة الحمراء تؤدي تجربة امام الجرافة اليوم والكوكي يشرك عناصر الصف الثاني .. ماكسيم .. موانزا .. محمد موسى .. يس .. السعودي .. نجم الدين يقودون الاحمر والتونسي عينه على موقعة عطبرة
الجهاز الفني يسعى لتحقيق اول فوز خارج القواعد ويحث اللاعبين على العودة بالنقاط الثلاث من مدينة الحديد والنار 
عصام الحاج : لن ابتعد بعد انتهاء فترة التكليف ولن اترك المريخ للارزقية .. ساظل اعمل بكل قوة مع الوالي واحارب اصحاب المصالح الخاصة وسادعم لجنة التسيير  بلا حدود بشرط الا تضم اليها احد اطراف الصراع .. من حاربونا من الخارج لا نقبل وجودهم في لجنة التسيير وسافعل ما لم يخطر على بالهم .. ساحاربهم بكل قوة .. فهؤلاء اساءوا للمريخ وفرحوا لهزائمه .. من يفرح لهزائم الفرقة الحمراء لا يستحق عضوية لجنة التسيير والمجلس وساشف للوالي حقيقة هؤلاء ونواياهم .. عازمون على تنظيم مهرجان ضخم لتكريم جمال الوالي زسنسخر كل امكاناتنا لانجاحه .. والعائد المادي سيذهب لمصلحة المشاريع الاستثمارية
جماهير المريخ تترقب اعلان لجنة التسيير .. قانوني يتحدث عن عدم صحة تعيين لجنة تصريف ويتحفظ على شرعية اختيار الوالي للتسيير .. الفاتح مختار : وزير الشباب والرياضة لا يملك حق تكوين لجنة تصريف وعليه اعلان مجلس تسيير لفترة محددة واجراؤه معيب من ناحية قانونية .. جمال الوالي استقال ولا يحق له رئاسة لجنة التسيير والقانون لايسمح له بالعودة عبرها ويجب اختيار شخصيات بعيدة عن المجلس السابق 
محمد عثمان خليفة : الوزير يملك صلاحيات بموجب القانون الدستوري رقم 24 لسنة 2012 وحق الاشراف العام على الشباب والرياضة بالولاية يخول له اتخاذ هذا الاجراء .. القانون  يقول : في حال عجز الهيئة عن القيام بمهامها يتدخل الوزير ولجنة تصريف المهام والتسيير مسميان لشئ واحد .. من يتحدث عن عدم جواز اختيار جمال الوالي رئيسا للجنة التسيير عليه تقديم النص وهذا كلام للاستهلاك وغير صحيح بالمرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


الزعيم تكشف آخر مستجدات لجنة التسيير والوزير يدلي بالمثير
الأحمر يختبر أسلحته في مواجهة الجريف الليلة  .. وصالون سيد أحمد خليفة يكرم الوالي
ميسوني يؤكد من الفاشر : المريخ نظم أفضل دورات سيكافا .. ودارفور قادرة على إنجاح البطولة
فيما ارتاحت كتيبة الزعيم امس .. المريخ يواجه الجريف وديا بالقلعة الحمراء الليلة
ابراهومه : نامل في منح المريخ الفائدة الفنية المطلوبة 
قطب المريخ حمد السيد يلتزم بتكاليف مواجهة عطبرة
الزعيم تكشف اخر مستجدات لجنة التسيير
الوالي :  الوزير توصل للكثير من ملامح لجنة التسيير وكنت اتمنى ان تمضي لجنة التصريف في عملها حتى يوليو
صالون سيداحمد خليفة يكرم الوالي
لجنة التعبئة تزور الوالي وتتبرا من كل مانسب اليها
اهلي شندي والرومان يفتتحان الجولة العاشرة للممتاز بالهلال
وزير المعادن يقترح اقامة مؤتمر وطني جامع لمناقشة مشاكل الرياضة السودانية
الزعيم رافقته لحاضرة شمال دارفور .. ميسوني : المريخ نظم افضل دورات سيكافا .. والفاشر تملك مقومات النجاح
الاسماعيلي يستنجد بالحكومة المصرية 
مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء .. المريخ يواجه الجريف وديا استعدادا لمعركة عطبرة 
جمال ابوعنجة : الحماس الزائد يتسبب في اصابات لذلك يتوجب التعامل مع اللاعبين بطريقة خاصة
سيد محمد صالح : مواجهة نفس الفريق ثلاث مرات وديا امر غير مجد ويقلل من قيمة التجارب
بصالون الراحل سيد احمد خليفة .. ندوة رياضية حاشدة تحت عنوان الرياضة السودانية .. اين يكمن الحل .؟
الوالي يشخص ازمة ادارة الاندية وكرة القدم والامين البرير يهاجم الاعلام الرياضي بعنف .. الطيب حسن بدوي يضع مسودة تطوير الرياضة وكمال عبد اللطيف يقترح مؤتمرا وطنيا جامعا لمناقشة الاوراق والخروج بالتوصيات
د. كمال عبد اللطيف : فوز الوالي بالرئيس الاكثر شعبية شرف عظيم للرياضة السودانية
شباب المريخ في اسبوع .. عدم وجود ملعب يؤجل لقاء لمريخ والنسور للخميس .. لاعب الطرف الايمن سعيد بجائزة النجومية وابراهومة يشارك مع الاول .. رابطة قطر تقدم دعمها الشهري والمستشار مدحت يضع 20 الف جنيه في خزينة القطاع

*

----------


## كسباوى

*مشكوين كتيير وجـُزيتم خيراً
*

----------

